
Netflix Doesn’t Care About Your Children - utefan001
http://iparent.tv/netflix-doesnt-care-about-your-children/
======
masmullin
Maybe this guy could raise his kids himself instead of expecting Netflix to do
it for him. He sits his child down for hours and hours of unmonitored
Television viewing, then blames Netflix.

This article should be changed to "Creator of iParent.tv doesn't care about
his own children."

------
olgeni
A new drama every day.

~~~
dang
It's helpful to flag stories that are nothing but drama.

